# So How will this inverter do for my lighting kit



## Kbarredo (Mar 30, 2012)

So I have 2 opus 250ws monolights. Since the sb-700 is 400$ I figured I might as well try to get an inverter and a 12v car battery. I figured its more cost friendly than 2 sb700's or a dedicated photography power pack. How will this inverter do. 1000-Watt Pure Sine Wave Inverter-11240 at The Home Depot


----------



## Dao (Mar 30, 2012)

You may want to take a look at Xpower powerpack by Xantrex (owned by Schneider Electric which also own APC).
The powerpack has a build-in battery and inverter. (They have different size.   I believe the 1500 has wheels for easy transport)

Portable Backup Emergency Power | XPower Powerpack 400+ | Xantrex

I think it is easier to carry that than a car battery and a separate inverter with cables.  And you do not need to get a separate charger that keep the battery charge while not in-use.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

I get over 600 pops on a studio light from this cheap but powerful lithium battery on photoshoots and don't have to be close to a vehicle. Google "Paul Buff Vagabond Mini".

I took a pic of it using it last night heh


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2012)

That inverter should do just fine as it's a pure sine-wave model, but at $269, plus batteries and chargers, I suspect that there are cheaper options out there.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2012)

Not to mention that a car battery is freakin' heavy.  I vote for the Vagabond Mini.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2012)

The Vagabond Mini product I posted is *$239* and has 2 AC outlets and a USB.  I run my lights, tethered laptop, and charge my cell phone when on location. And don't need to be next to a vehicle with my lightstands.

Here is what my set up is rated at per charge:

typically 400 to 500 shots per charge with 640 total Ws connected
          typically 200 to 250 shots per charge with 1280 total Ws connected
        battery can be fully discharged and recharged approximately 500  times before losing 30% of its capacity (even longer life when recharged  before it is completely discharge)


----------



## Kbarredo (Mar 31, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> The Vagabond Mini product I posted is *$239* and has 2 AC outlets and a USB.  I run my lights, tethered laptop, and charge my cell phone when on location. And don't need to be next to a vehicle with my lightstands.
> 
> Here is what my set up is rated at per charge:
> 
> ...


 Thanks but the problem I have is that its not canadian sold. So I have to pay shipping, brokerage fees and customs. I already have a battery and a charger.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2012)

No friends or relatives in the US?  I use my friends in Seattle and NY as "drop-ship" points all the time.  I send them a PMO, and they order the items, and then send them on to me via regular USPS.


----------



## Kbarredo (Mar 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> No friends or relatives in the US?  I use my friends in Seattle and NY as "drop-ship" points all the time.  I send them a PMO, and they order the items, and then send them on to me via regular USPS.


None at all. The only relatives I have that immigrated all went to canada.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2012)

Innovatronix is an option.  Their Explorer Mini is generally well reviewed and they ship to Canada; it's a little pricier, but perhaps worth the cost.


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Innovatronix is an option.  Their Explorer Mini is generally well reviewed and they ship to Canada; it's a little pricier, but perhaps worth the cost.


 My problem wasn't that they didn't ship to canada. It was that they weren't from canada. For example the vagabon was originally 239. After taxes, shipping and border costs it comes to 390$. For that cost I could buy the sine wave inverter and the 12v battery. I already have a battery charger so its ok.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 16, 2012)

Kbarredo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Innovatronix is an option.  Their Explorer Mini is generally well reviewed and they ship to Canada; it's a little pricier, but perhaps worth the cost.
> ...



But compare size and convenience. If you're constantly lugging gear on location, size does become an issue at some point. I don't care if you're bench pressing 38,521 lbs or not. Trying to carry multiple loads everywhere becomes a logistics nightmare compared to carrying just two bags with everything in them.


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


 Well its actually the same size as the vagabond 2 bag. Not all 12v deep cycle batteries are huge. Some are actually less than 20lbs. This is what I was thinking of making except with a smaller battery because I will only be using one 250ws flash.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 16, 2012)

the vagabond III converter and lithium battery set-up  is much smaller than that pic and weighs a couple of pounds at most


----------

